# What Job Do You Have? Yearly Income?



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

?


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

What Job Do You Have? 
Laboratory Technician

Yearly Income?
Not nearly enough.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Struggling musican.

yearly income- negative $$$


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Behavioral Technician which is assistant to Behavioral Psychologist that does the behavioral programming primarily for the DD population that live in our group homes, community, and attend the shelter workshop here in the three county area. 

I make around $38,000 per year with health, dental, and optical insurance.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

-Machine Operator

-$27,000


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

I am a technical assistant for a data company, and not very happy with my salary! But in the current economic climate, I'm just glad I got a job. Hoping to become a website designer.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Audio Typist. The pay is not that great but I'm thankful to have a job.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's only a summer job now, but hopefully my contract will get renewed for the rest of the year

Job - Research Lab Assistant

Money - Not enought move out of my parents house


----------



## northernlight (Jul 12, 2009)

Software Tester/Network Administrator/Musician

Not enough to get me to Iceland


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

i used to be in banking on 75k + bonus, keyword - used to 

sigh


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Database Administrator 

10% less than I was making in March. They've cut my hours.


----------



## Salesguru (Jul 14, 2009)

National Sales Manager---Yes I struggle daily but it is worth it---110k---but I live it Los Angeles so I can barely afford Mcdonalds!


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

I am paid in love... atleast that's what I tell myself! I am a stay at home momm to two special needs children.

Boyfriend is a engineer. Makes decent money, but he is HORRIBLE with saving/budgeting.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I get $12,000 a year just to be alive. I'm so stupid. Awesome.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Retail Manager
$35k/year (roughly $30k US).

I need a higher paying job. :|


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Im a lowly driver. Make about 35k annually.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Student now, but I'll make about 110k/year in about 9 months. It pains me to think that I'm already contemplating switching careers.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm working as a Customer Service Officer in a Government agency. Get $45K a year AUD. I too am grateful to have a job in this 'climate' but I also want to study part-time in creative fields and not just be stuck in an office job!


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Academic printshop worker, ~$26K after four years now. I still believe it's a fluke that I ever landed this job and still have it. 

My position is a unique/specialized one, and there is probably no exactly equivalent job in the entire state. Having a "some college" education and no other marketable skills, I'd be looking at $15-20K if I were forced to start over again at a new job.


----------



## thesky (Apr 4, 2009)

general dental assistant starts at about 28,000 yearly... alot of responsibility 
not the best job for people with sa issues so im currently thinking of switching to something else... maybe web designing would be better though im not so sure.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

$14,000. a year. It wouldn't be that bad if I would work full time. but part time is about all I can handle at this point. i'm just glad i can even make it to work anymore.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

I work at the local drug store.
Make 15k-17k


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I work in transport and I make a mediocre salary, enough to pad my bank account and max out on my RRSPs so long as I don't buy a car, which is ok because the bus is only 20 minutes to work. I've only been working real jobs for 4 years now since graduating so it pads my resume and helps me work on my french.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Accountant. About $40k base. With the OT and bonuses this year, I'm on track to make $60,000. Sounds like a lot but I have to kill myself to get it and when you factor in all my student loan debt, it's barely enough to get by. I don't know what the hell I would do if my job didn't offer so much OT.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

eileenAKAmommy said:


> I am paid in love... atleast that's what I tell myself! I am a stay at home momm to two special needs children.


Toughest job in the World


----------



## SocialPain (Aug 5, 2009)

Software engineer.... 45k/year

I just graduated college in May and I have been at this job for about a month. I do good work and understand what's going on, but I'm constantly worried I am going to get fired for being too socially awkward


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I am a cashier and make 14k/year.

It depresses me horribly that I don't see myself getting a better job. I've tried in the past but people in the office world just don't like me.


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

Conspiracy Theorist Researcher / Wisdom is my pay

=p

Lol, no seriously

I'm unemployed and a student. I have a hard time working a job and going to school at the same time, I get a sick feeling going to work and it really interferes with my school so I got to wait till i'm finished.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Student
Nada...apart from a tax return and gov. bonus.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I...currently do nothing.

I made a few hundred dollars in the last year!!! 

:rain


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

Technical Support Manager for a web design company -- 52k/year.

Wish I had someone to spend this money on... sigh


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

front end department manager of a grocery store....i make about 34,000 before taxes....and i hate taxes!!


----------



## zta (Jul 5, 2008)

SocialPain said:


> Software engineer.... 45k/year
> 
> I just graduated college in May and I have been at this job for about a month. I do good work and understand what's going on, but I'm constantly worried I am going to get fired for being too socially awkward


I thought social awkwardness was more the norm in an environment of software engineers- as opposed to jobs in marketing, sales, etc.?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Occupation / salary: they call me La Presidente


I'm a secretary on about £22,000. Not bad for what I do, but I know I am working at much less than my full capacity. My brain is turning to mush in this job. However, I have plans.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

zta said:


> I thought social awkwardness was more the norm in an environment of software engineers- as opposed to jobs in marketing, sales, etc.?


You're able to get by with a certain amount of quirks if you do good work, but up front social awkwardness is much more apparent than quality of work. You still need to be able to communicate effectively, in most settings.


----------



## FishingWithLoki (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm an instructional designer; I write technical training.

The pay is relatively decent compared to the average income in the US. It's not staggeringly high, but I cannot complain - especially because I am a very, very lucky to have this job (it was a serendipitous juxtaposition of dumb luck and perfect timing that landed me here). 

Further, I can work at home for most of the week (traveling to the office for unusual meetings that require a face-to-face). In general, I telecommute (which as you can imagine, is perfect for people with avoidance issues).


----------



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

Web Developer under contract. I make very little money and I only make it when my contractor gets work. Just don't have the motivation for this anymore. 

I've always heard that the more social you are, the more money you make. Seems to be true.


----------



## wineandcheese (Oct 1, 2009)

Legal Secretary. Over 60, but that's NYC. Have to figure in cost of living.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm a student, and I work at the dining services as a server (or whatever my job title is). If I've done the math correctly, I will average a whooping $3770 per year, assuming I work all four quarters. God, I hope I make more money than that when I'm out of college!


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm trying to survive on a tad under 19k. I live in a small city where we got a ton of grads, but very few decent paying jobs. Plus the SA causes issues. Currently, I work at a group home for the brain injured. i don't get too stressed, because I've done all the routines a thousand times. I'm overqualified, but everyone else is too. I feel myself getting dumber with every passing day. long vacations help.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So...there's this line. And there are boxes stacked up on this line, and these boxes move along the line, because it's like...a moving line. Like a conveyor belt. A _belt_, that's what it's called. And my job is to take a box, any box, off the belt and take out the items and the invoice therein. Now, there may be a single item in a box, or there may be two or three, or there may be a dozen or more. And these items could be DVDs, CDs, or games consoles with computer games, or it could be stuff like calendars, gift wrap, crappy ornaments and trinkets, Christmas cards, lavender-scented toiletries, horrendously ugly slippers, or stupid novelty items.

So first of all I have to scan the barcode on the invoice. And then I have to scan the barcode on each item. And then I click the "Complete Despatch" button and, providing the order is complete and there is nothing missing, the computer will print out an address label for me.

Then I must make a decision as to what packaging to use to pack up the items. And what _choice_ I have! There are boxes, there are bigger boxes, there are even bigger boxes, and then there are some really huge boxes. And there are also differently-sized Jiffy bags, plastic bags, and CD mailers. So I pack the crap up with the invoice and I stick the address label on it, and I put the completed parcel into a tub at the side of my station (unless it's a really big parcel, in which case it goes elsewhere). When my tub is full of parcels, I pick it up and I place it on a different belt, which travels down to "despatch", where all the people deal with despatching the parcels.

And then there are other times when there isn't anything on the belt to pack, so I have to pick up a box of DVDs, open it up, take the shrink wrap off each DVD, stick a label on each DVD, and put them all back in the box, and then pick up another box of DVDs, open it up, take the shrink wrap off each DVD...and so on, until the air raid siren goes off and it's either a break or the end of the working day.

And I'm as bored all day as you were reading this.

Yearly income = well, it's temporary...if I worked all year it'd be around £10,000...but they just hire temporary workers for a few months at a time so...who knows...

Pretty good job for an SAer who doesn't want to push themselves though.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Burger King Counter Worker $5/hour.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm a shipper/receiver at Marks Work Wearhouse.
I make roughly 20k a year maybe a little less.

I'm still on the paygrade from 5 years ago. Our minimum wage has gone up about $4 since then but regular salaries were never adjusted, I feel sort of ripped off. Especially as Saskatchewan's economy continues to grow.

I need to be making 40-50k just to be able to live in a crappy apartment and be out on my own... I don't know how I'm going to accomplish that.


----------



## boredinva (Oct 31, 2009)

i do plumbing but currently laid off would be making a whopping 40k a year otherwise .maybe I should just become a bank robber or the next bernie madoff


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm a processor and phlebotomist in a medical laboratory...and a student. My income is so incredibly low I just won't say.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

full time mom/full time student... looking for a job right now though... in about 2 years will be makng ~55K, as soon as I get my masters


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

i suck **** off the underscum of leaches and spit into buckets of solvent freematter, otherwise known as more ****. i'm a volunteer at the foundation.


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

i work in the medical records department of a hospital, i put away loose sheets in the patients' files I get paid about $12000 a year.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I wind transformer coils. Yearly income is roughly $55,000.

If you're wondering what the hell that is. Basically the heart of any transformer see on a pole or what have you.


----------



## polaris0 (Apr 26, 2009)

IT Consultant in central NJ - mainly doing application support. $20/hr (about 41k yearly).

I'm a temp/contractor, so I don't really have much benefits. No vacation/personal/sick days or holiday pay at all. The agency offers semi-decent health insurance, but I have to pay for 100% of it (a little over $400 a month), so I'm just sticking with my COBRA from my previous job for now.


----------



## Ranbaral (May 4, 2009)

Almost 50K with good benefits as sort of a finance specialist. However, I deal with people on the phone/e-mail/in person, and my SA went nuts the first year and a half on the job. Sort of got used to it and now I'm mostly fine. I can even come off as extroverted so long as the conversation remains professional.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm a meat packer. I work with pig meat in a cold, windowless room. Sometimes the meat falls on the floor, but instead of washing it like we're supposed to it goes right back in the bin with the others. Unless we're in an area where the camera can see us or the USDA guy comes around. In which case it goes in the sink to be rinsed but usually it just sits in there a while before it's packaged, unwashed.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Mmmm, ham.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woot I can finally join in.

Automotive Engineer developing racing cars for a motor-sport company based in Malaysia. Will be running two cars for the 2010 Asian GT3 series.

Salary wise it's actually very low for Australian standards (~20k) but factoring in the fact it's at least 60% cheaper to live in Malaysia and that all my accommodation and flights are paid for, it's a decent deal.

But I am there for the experience anyway, I would do it for free.


----------



## FX4 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all,
I am an Industrial mechanic aka a Millwright, I work in an auto parts painting and light assembly plant,I am paid by the hour and also I get some overtime,not as much as I used to however,anyway's my wage is $31.50/hour so far this year $70,000.
I prefer afternoon shift,can anyone guess why?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Crisis worker for an ER and muncipality...at about 46k/year at the moment, maybe closer to 50k with bonuses. I have some other income too. Doesn't sound like much, but the cost of living here is el cheap! :yes

@Ospi man I envy you! That's an awesome gig.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I work for a women's services non-profit, at about 37k a year. I'm actually quite surprised to not see more people on here with doing social services type jobs. I know they require quite a bit of daily interaction with people but I always had this idea that people with SA would be drawn to social service jobs because of their higher than average sensitivity and empathy, even if it meant feeling awkward and uncomfortable in the "work environment" they would get more satisfaction out of the helping other people aspect. Then again there are many days doing what I do I wish people would just leave me the hell alone, or I get so frustrated and bogged down by the politics, inefficiencies and things not getting done. Not to mention that people are constantly putting their trust in my an if I screw up not only am I letting them down I'm potentially risking the lives of vulnerable people and kids. Eep. At this point I have no idea if this is the career for me but I am at a loss as to what would be a better alternative.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

spaceygirl said:


> I work for a women's services non-profit, at about 37k a year. I'm actually quite surprised to not see more people on here with doing social services type jobs. I know they require quite a bit of daily interaction with people but I always had this idea that people with SA would be drawn to social service jobs because of their higher than average sensitivity and empathy, even if it meant feeling awkward and uncomfortable in the "work environment" they would get more satisfaction out of the helping other people aspect. Then again there are many days doing what I do I wish people would just leave me the hell alone, or I get so frustrated and bogged down by the politics, inefficiencies and things not getting done. Not to mention that people are constantly putting their trust in my an if I screw up not only am I letting them down I'm potentially risking the lives of vulnerable people and kids. Eep. At this point I have no idea if this is the career for me but I am at a loss as to what would be a better alternative.


I work in a group home for the brain injured and the services field seems a natural fit for SAers. A bit more cash would be nice, but I couldn't survive in the commercial world. I guess some cash is better than none. I only make around 19k USD. Sadly, that's a decent wage in my region of the US.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

I work at a non profit animal shelter, i make about 12k, gotta love minimum wage :roll


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm an civil engineering intern, I make about ~40k, the work is very easy and the people here are extremely nice and considerate. If I can find a similar work environment as this after I graduate that would be awesome. Plus they have a good pension plan deal and health/dental insurance.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Comp sci researcher, ~£27K


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Here in the UK, you can get paid to go to UK college/continue with further education (or, in US terms, the last 2 years of high school - or whatever the school is called for 16-18 year olds). You can get up to £30 a week and apparently, there's 39 school weeks in a year which works out to about...£1170. On top of that, you get something like £200 bonuses as well. So altogether, that works out to about $2200 USD. 

Tax payers aren't happy but meh, who am I to be complaining


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

^thats awesome I wish I get paid to go to school, but then again if you take out student loan in canada they allow you to keep a portion of it, which is kind of cool to. I borrowed around 10k one year and they said that 3k was a bursary and I didnt need to pay back.


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

I get my 30 quid a week going to college as well as holding down a part-time job which also provides 30 quid a week.

I work at Makro pushing trollies lol

yearly income including college funds about 2.5k if im lucky


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Night Auditor at a hotel, ~22k/year.


----------



## Englishguy (Dec 22, 2009)

I used to work at a super market but found myself not feeling comfortable doing that work anymore, I'm super productive but I hate ungrateful customers and getting used by management, I was on about £250 - £750 a month depending on my hours.

I've just had an interview to work at a debt helping company which is really good because it pushes me out there but also scares me hehe, I think that will be around £14,000 a year I think.

I had a brilliant job just before my SA developed working at a wargaming store, I would open and close, serve customers, phones and internet orders, organize games and paint up models, £3.75 per hour but I loved it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm a legal assistant, which makes me ~$32-33k depending on yearly OT.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Inside Sales 40k :blank


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

Quit my job -- EI paying their max - for the next 12months -- I'll survive 

I'll make almost as much as I made before, if I don't include food/gas costs, if not more...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 3 jobs; elderly caregiver, substitute teacher, and front gate checker for a fair.

I make about...$20,000 a year.


----------



## 3DR (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm currently teaching English in South Korea. My yearly salary isn't that great, but when you consider, I don't pay rent, and my monthly bills add up to about 200 dollars, I can pretty much do what I want (within reason lol)


----------



## 1972 (Jan 1, 2010)

I work mostly from home and often in my pyjamas as a web-master. I have a nice little niche and earn around £48K ($75K?)

I can get away without leaving the house or talking to anyone for days at a time - fortunately I have 2 kids and a wife.

Am seriously thinking of retraining as a dentist, hence I want to sort this **** out once and for all!


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I work part time at a UPS Store. I don't know my yearly income exactly but i do know I'm in the poverty range. Heh!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

1972 said:


> I work mostly from home and often in my pyjamas as a web-master. I have a nice little niche and earn around £48K ($75K?)
> 
> I can get away without leaving the house or talking to anyone for days at a time - fortunately I have 2 kids and a wife.
> 
> Am seriously thinking of retraining as a dentist, hence I want to sort this **** out once and for all!


That job sounds good to me. I live alone too. The idea of never having to see anyone sounds great.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a software engineer in the Quality Control area. I test out software to see if calculations or functionality fails.
I have not had a raise in two years due to the economy, but I hope that changes. I make a fairly good salary.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Raise? people where I used to work took a 3% pay cut. And a 3 year pay freeze. At least they still have jobs.


----------



## autumnblue (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm 43 yrs old. I dropped out of high school, dropped out of college, have only worked as a data entry operator, never got married or had children, never lived alone and now im on disabiltiy, all thanks to SA. What a life :um


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 27, 2009)

Part-time weekend security for a pharmaceutical company. I see maybe one or two people for a few seconds as they pass by the lobby. I get around $14,539 a year before taxes. If i worked full time, i'd make ~ $24,232 and would have health benefits 

I interviewed and had a job as a Technical Help Desk Analyst once, but the mere shadowing was too much for me. Call volumes were in excess of 50 calls per day. I quit after two weeks and went back to my security job... 5 years now. no escape..


----------



## mydoublelife (Dec 27, 2009)

I dont want to disclose what exact job i have, but its good ol blue collar work.

I make about 45000 a year. 

its good money but im thinking of changing careers now for something that pays more and isnt hazardous to my health.

Been pondering a career move for the last few months.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a minimum wage job...as the name indicates, I make crap wages as minimal as possible.

I have my college school, that's why.


----------



## SuperC (Jan 11, 2010)

Pharmacy Technician; Only about $15,000-18,000


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I've worked at a sub sandwich shop for the past three years. Wanted to get something better, but hate the whole job searching 'adventure.' Moving soon, so I'll be taking a bit of time off. Too stressful.


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

A supermarket cleaner. 3,400 a yr roughly. It really is just ANY job.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I sell tires. Yes its as boring as it sounds. I work about 20-30hrs a week, and I made a lousy $15k last year. Still living with my parents and I'm still broke all the time.


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

Legal researcher in the public service - earn c $A90k. 

Unfortunately, I think I'm now at peak of my career at the ripe old age of 33, because only a handful of jobs at the next rung up don't have staff management responsibilities...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I work retail and I make a dollar twenty-five more than minimum wage, which had better continue to be the case when minimum wage goes up next month. My yearly income is just depressing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

disabled. :duck


----------



## lovin jr (Jul 31, 2010)

Appliance merchandising store to store for a major retailer. 25k w/401k & benefits. It's not bad for retail but I want to do so much more.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

hospital administration...it's a union job so it's decent pay with excellent benefits.


----------



## fc045 (Jan 4, 2007)

nice one calichick. 

$29k. gopher IT for everyone else and not liking it. got demoted at least twice.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

right now I'm a freelance artist/actress.
I've done pretty well this year; although it's not enough to pay rent...
about 10g/year


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Production assistant in a bakery. $22,000, tops.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Bull inseminator.

Yearly salary=good times.


----------



## onelife (Apr 8, 2009)

jobless for two years

Negative for two years








God, i hate myself:|


----------



## Joegoog23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Before my disabilities got the best of me I worked for the largest collection agency on the Planet - Internal Revenue Service as a Revenue Agent (Auditing Small Business's) 

Salary $62K

Anyone looking for Tax Law loopholes, feel free to ask!!!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

As of a couple minutes ago, I am now assistant production editor at a large publishing house.

HOORAH. See you later, retail.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm part-time computer science tutor, part-time IT consultant. I earn a pretty decent living in my local currency but if I were to tell you the equivalent figures in US dollars, you'd probably think I was joking. Yes, it would be that low, and no, I don't live in the US.)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Health care assistant in a nursing home

Em...E8.50 and hour, 6hour shift x 4 or 5 - yearly no idea as once I start college I might get a 2shifts if lucky.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Aircraft mechanic. 40-50k depending on OT.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

unemployed... in school to be a physical therapist


----------



## Kittia (Feb 12, 2010)

Accounts Receivable Analyst... around $35K/yr


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Stay at home mum.
Income: 0


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

Call centre, £15k. Barely been there two months and I already want to quit


----------

